# Lengthening controllers...



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

has anyone lengthened their controllers? What guage wire did you use?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

On a stock controller, I would use regular old speaker wire. I think it's like 18 or 20 gauge. On a parma, not needing a brake, I use home utility wire. I used to use the high heat cord replacement for irons. It's super flexible and doesn't tangle or fold. I got some at Walmart, but I think they follow me around and discontinue everything I buy.

Hope this helps,
Rich


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Absolutely. I use a 3 conductor, 12 awg or 14 awg cord high flex cable like you would see on a quality extension cord or power cord on a tool. Cheap, readily available at home improvement stores, and results in a ultra neat looking and high performance controller. I prefer a 60" length, maybe a bit longer for home use. I would not go smaller (which means a higher number) than 16 awg. 

Stop by the 'Po or the 'Lo or an electrical supply store and see what they have in 3 conductor power cord material. Make sure it's very flexible and in a soothing color.

This all assumes a standard, Parma style controller.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*use broken ones*

Anytime one of the modern AFX controllers breaks I cut the entire wire off and toss the controller.

These saved wires with the AFX plug on the end are great for making cords longer on other controllers and better yet......converting the old yellow AFX Russkit controllers to modern AFX terminals.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

